# new to ironmagazineforums.com



## tcilmo (Mar 8, 2004)

I am new to new to ironmagazineforums.com, and new to bodybuilding pretty much in general. Have been working about for about 5-6 months now. I am 22 and have not touched a weight since highschool. 

I am starting out at:

160lbs
Fat 7.9%
BCM 52.5 %
ECM 39.6 %

Would like to get up around 190lbs, like to add around 30 lbs of muscle.

Any suggestions, help, motivation would be useful.

-tcilmo


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome! 
 I would suggest reading all thestickies at the top of each forum and ask your questions from there. Also start a journal where those who know can help you with advise on your worjkouts and diet and motivation

Gary


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Arnold (Mar 8, 2004)

tcilmo welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Welcome


----------

